# turbo charge



## greg777 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is my first time and I have a question. I have a 2005 altima v6 manual w/o any mods currently. However I have been saving up, and would like to know if the SFR stage II turbo is worth the investment? Also what else would I also need to complete this project?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks like it should be okay. You'll definitely need a new clutch, and consider a flywheel at the same time, but don't go any lighter than 12-13lbs on the flywheel. 

I'd upgrade your brakes and suspension too. And you'll need upgraded exhaust. 
I'm not sure about their fuel management setup, I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

a stock car putting the stage 2 sfr it makes 374whp at 8psi..your gonna need to go with some stronger internals and lower compression..the compression in our cars is really high..not what ur gonna wanna run with forced induction..the clutch upgrade is 110% needed along with the turbo manifold which is prolly around 6-800 bucks alone..if your going to spend that much on a turbo kit you might as well build a nice NA setup..the NWP maxima is NA and runs a 12 flat with just bolt ons and some port work..but if u wanna go FI your gonna be spending a lot of time..also when you boost a car thats not meant to be boosted..it becomes unreliable..but its ur car lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nickaltima said:


> a stock car putting the stage 2 sfr it makes 374whp at 8psi..your gonna need to go with some stronger internals and lower compression..the compression in our cars is really high..not what ur gonna wanna run with forced induction..the clutch upgrade is 110% needed along with the turbo manifold which is prolly around 6-800 bucks alone..if your going to spend that much on a turbo kit you might as well build a nice NA setup..the NWP maxima is NA and runs a 12 flat with just bolt ons and some port work..but if u wanna go FI your gonna be spending a lot of time..also when you boost a car thats not meant to be boosted..it becomes unreliable..but its ur car lol


This is not true at all. 
If you're going to give advice, you better know wtf you're talking about.
1)Plenty of people run 400whp on VQ35's bone stock internals with no problems. I ran 380+whp for over 25,000 miles without a single problem.
2) Turbo manifold? WTF are you talking about? Have you looked at the SFR kit? This is for a V6. There is no need for manfoldS with the piping supplied. 

Just bolt ons and port work gets it on a 12 flat? I doubt that without a hefty shot of nitrous. You need to make at least 380whp to run low 12s/high 11s on slicks in a car with that weight. Further, "port work" isn't cheap, and is very labor intensive. 

There is absolutely no fact to the statement that "when you boost a car that wasn't meant to be boosted it becomes unreliable". I could point you to a few factory turbo cars that aren't reliable, as well as plenty of aftermarket turbo cars that are absolutely reliable. 

If the SFR kit was installed and tuned properly, there is nothing to say that the motor won't last just as long as without the turbo setup.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

chimmike said:


> This is not true at all.
> If you're going to give advice, you better know wtf you're talking about.
> 1)Plenty of people run 400whp on VQ35's bone stock internals with no problems. I ran 380+whp for over 25,000 miles without a single problem.
> 2) Turbo manifold? WTF are you talking about? Have you looked at the SFR kit? This is for a V6. There is no need for manfoldS with the piping supplied.
> ...


your so full of shit man..anybody on here can say they have a damn ferrari how can you prove anything..



 my bad its 12.2 on an ALL MOTOR 3.5 so there ya go smart ass theres another thing youve been proved wrong on when you think your right and i have a buddy with a integra running 11psi that runs high 11s pushing at the MOST 300 315whp so again your full of shit..and another thing there is no fucking way id run boost on my motor without making the internals better if you did thats plain out fucking dumb you begging for a problem the stage 2 setup puts 450 at the crank..so many threads ive seen saying the internals on this motor dont hold up well to over 300whp and id believe them over you some dude on a forum who acts like he knows shit..380whp huh?? show me some videos and ill believe you b.c you need a turbo running 10psi minimum or full bolt ons every possibe part ported(which nwp does for 600 bucks for the upper and lower IM and the throttle body which is really cheap didnt say its really expensive?? retard) and the nwp swap is running 290whp call him up or watch the video i posted for you..and he has a decent tune..and lastly when i said TURBO MANIFOLD SINGULAR you asshole i meant the intake manifold..its pointless to spend all that money and keep your stock RESTRICTIVE intake manifold and not get one like the kintetix..i hope this kid listens to you and boosts his car and blows it up for not upgrading the motor and then comes back to you an mother fu*ks you for it..again why wouldnt you want to make the motor more reliable when your making it less reliable when boosting it..so go take a seat and quit with all your bullshit lies and know it all attitude..380whp hahah this isnt a video game you nerd show me some videos:thumbdwn:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Think you all need to take a chill pill...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

no im chill this dude thinks he knows everything..but if he goes to sfr's website he will see that everything he is saying is bullshit..the complete motors they offer that say if you want to go SAFELY PAST 400WHP YOU NEED TO GET A STRONGER BOTTOM END they also sell AN UPGRADED INTAKE MANI FOR BOOSTED MOTORS that can handle 50psi max and maximizes and gets optimal air flow for the motor forced induc or NA and he thinks he had a 380whp so 450 at the motor car and again is indeed full of shitttttt


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

304SS Equal Length Headers 

and heres a page from sfr's site with the upgraded exhaust manifolds which he thought i was talking about when i wasnt but now that i see this ill say i forgot to add this in my first post so i guess yes now im saying you need turbo manifold(S) 

"These bolt-on header upgrade for your Speed Force Racing Single turbo system for your
Altima are the last component in the exhaust system that must be addressed.We have seen as much as 15 horsepower at the wheels with these bad boys" 

hmmmmm they say this is the LAST COMPONENT THAT MUST BE ADDRESSED WITH THE SFR SINGLE TURBO SYSTEM...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..now im done with this thread ive said all i need to say and posted ALL INFO TO BACK IT UP unlike this douche bag talking out of his ass..he has over 8k posts..all of which i assume are BULLSHIT i hope no1 listens to this retard..peaceeeeeeeee


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

keep up the attitude and you'll find yourself on a hiatus. 

I owned a 2003 350z. Red. Installed a turbonetics single turbo kit myself. Shoot. Look up my posts in the 350z section over the past 5-6 years or so. Installed a plenum spacer. The Kinetics manifold for 350z's is a bling piece of crap. Everybody knows this. It's been known since the thing first came out. Cosworth's manifold is no question the way to go on the vq35 350z. Had nismo exhaust, nismo suspension, hotchkis sways, and wilwood 6pot front brakes. Ran 12.5 @ 114 on street tires at 30psi, 8psi boost and 380whp. I don't need to show pics to a peon like you because I've been on this board since before you probably had your driver's license.

You failed to mention that it was a 1992 maxima with a vq35. Do you know the weight of your altima vs. a 92 maxima? Pretty significant difference. So you show me a 290whp 3.5 all motor altima without nitrous that runs 12.2. Without spending $5k+ on the motor.......not gonna happen. 

Again, you do NOT need new exhaust manifolds to utilize the SFR kit. I didn't need new exhaust manifolds for my turbonetics single turbo kit. They utilize a piping system that bolts onto the stock manifolds to direct flow to the turbo. It is pretty obvious in the pictures of the piping kit.


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

*turbo and shift kit?*

hi i have a 2002 altima with the QR25 and its an automatic :-( not happy with that but i love my car for what it is and i know it would cost way to much to make it a standard, but what would be the best way to go with putting a turbo on this car, is it possible with going with just a small boost with a low grade turbo for a little bit extra performance? would there be that much on the internals that i would have to change? and im not too sure on how much psi it would handle before i had to upgrade anything , and as i see from the conversation up above you guys are serious about this, i am too i just dont know nearly as much as i would like to know, and would it be worth it putting a shift kit for my automatic transmission?

:newbie:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sleeping: To be honest, you're better off saving your money for a different car than turbocharging the automatic. You're already at a disadvantage with the 4cyl motor in the heavier altima, but the automatic transmission just isn't built for performance at all.

The few thousand dollars you'd spend on doing this would be better served saving and trading the car in on anything quicker, even a v6 altima (granted there are a ton of better options available if you're serious about upgrading at that time)


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

take you and ur spam and leave man this is a car forum not a movie forum


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spammer *eliminated*


----------

